# truma combi boiler



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Guys
I need wiring diagram for fan
GEOMAR


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You will have to give more info than that make model year would be a starting point.

Andy

Have you tried google.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Try here:
http://www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/geblaese/geblaese.html
there are a lot of downloads of tech stuff


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*TRUMA COMBI BOILER*

MY BOILER MODEL IS C 6002EH 2007 MODEL
GEOMAR


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

unable to download anything from truma web site
GEOMAR


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

there isn't a wiring diagram with the instructions (which seem to be the print of the same booklet that should come with the motorhome). If you follow the link back to the main truma page, then to the C6002EH (from 2003) you should be able to find it. If that doesn't give you the info, try asking somebody at Truma for a wiring diagram - the Uk contact details are here:-

http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/service/detail_en_701.html


----------

